# 9-15-14



## flounder pounder 67 (Apr 21, 2014)

had a great trip Friday night !!!


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice Catch Capt. Glad to see someone is gigging in the future. I will be on vacation 9/22-9/27 can you please post pictures of the fish you will get between those dates?


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Best Defense said:


> Nice Catch Capt. Glad to see someone is gigging in the future. I will be on vacation 9/22-9/27 can you please post pictures of the fish you will get between those dates?


 Thats funny.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of fish !


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Very Nice! You leaving us hanging? Any details? Where did you fish? what was water like?


----------



## flounder pounder 67 (Apr 21, 2014)

*details*

well I found that the fish I killed had been in their beds for hours .
only one of the flounder that I killed had signs of where he had been moving around feeding.
all the fish came from depths between 8 to 6 feet on a out going tide .
water was the color of tea...the sheeps where all next to docks in deep water.
it took a while to find a area that wasn't covered up with rays ...not seeing any fish where the rays are many .... maybe this info will help some


----------



## flounder pounder 67 (Apr 21, 2014)

*8-15-14*

sorry about the type-o the fish where killed last Friday night ...as far as posting pictures on the dates you've requested that you be on vacation ...that's not a problem ,I'm sure I will post more between then and during those dates lol... I've been blessed with having a talent of finding and harvesting flounder ...been perfecting this skill for many years


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Excellent report, thank you sir. I take it being you are from Crestview you fished in the vicinity of Ft Walton or Navarre?


----------



## flounder pounder 67 (Apr 21, 2014)

*8-20-14*

hog town is the area


----------

